# Big boat Braggin' spot



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

Why are we all the way at the bottom of the forum....? Wisky Tango Foxtrot


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

'cause "big boats" represent a minority of microskiff members. In my opinion anyhow. 

Or maybe it's a metaphor; skinny boats up top = less draft and big boats on bottom = more draft... Get it, takes more of the page to fit big boats?   ;D


Edit: If you're on the border with an 18' skiff... I can see the frustration.


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

i guess thats it


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will assume by the WTF comment that this is important to you. I am hoping to put my opinion in here in order to have a constructive discussion on the topic. I only speak for myself and relate comments of those who have contacted me on this subject. 

The people I have talked to overwhelmingly consider microskiff.com their primary source for small skiff related information and discussions. The comment that follows that is that they don't want the big boats mixed in there. One example that came up several times was the amount of times the Texas boat and fishing forums send people to microskiff.com for additional information on small skiffs. They are looking to send people for more specific information than they already provide. Not to a general fishing or boat site. 

I agree that there are plenty of big boat owners mixed in with the microskiff crowd. Even I own another boat that's not a micro. My hope is that we can be inclusive but keep our microskiff related information clean for those who are here for the sites primary mission. 

As far as the location of the section. Big Boat Bragging Spot is an off topic area for us. Thats why its down their right now. But its new. If you have a suggestion on how to better incorporate it into the site please let us know. Most of this sites growth has come from input from the members.

Thanks!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

The reasons tom just posted is the reason I enjoy this site it is specific to the boats we own and style of fishing we do. You wouldnt post pics of a honda civic on a corvette forum. Iam not trying to start anything but I like the fact that rules like this are applyed to the site otherwise we might as well just sit on fs and talk smack to each other all day. Iam new to the micro skiff world but not boating or fishing so I use the site as a learning tool.


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

im not mad or anything, and its not the biggest deal in the world i was shocked when i logged on and found that "we" were all at the bottom.....just throwing it out there didnt mean to sound mad....but i understand about the whole "micro" thing but still i dont think that we make up that much of the forum.


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

actually im gonna go back on what i said....this might be nice having our own section [smiley=ill-take-it.gif]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

either way you have a sweet boat and Iam glad there is a spot for you to share it


----------



## leenlotay (Jul 13, 2010)

What qualifies as a micro skiff? Is it length, beam, draft, or price? What if you have a very small big boat :-?


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

If you can run all day on 3 gallons of gas....it might be a micro

if you cant get out and walk your boat over a sand bar you might have a micro..the list goes on and on and Thanks Makin' Moves


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Release: That's a Chevy vs. Ford question. I think some of the long term members came to a consensus a while back, hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Well a skiff is a small ocean going boat (or so says wikipedia), so we could say a micro skiff is a small small ocean going boat  :-/


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

I think the general consensus was a boat 18' or less that can run good with a 25hp, that being said I think the only true micro skiffs are the gladesmen and gheenoe. Everything else just seems like more of a small skiff/boat


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

The boat I can push over a sand bar but the 1983 Evenrude 30hp needs to be told to only burn 3 gallons of gas all day.


----------

